# Why does my male goat curl his upper lip?



## Leah123 (Jun 15, 2017)

Does anyone know why my goat curls his upper lip after he's done sniffing his urine? I have a female goat, could it have something to do with mating? But he doesn't show any interest in her because she is so much smaller.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Helps him to smell it better. Don't be fooled, he doesn't care how small she is, he will still breed her.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Yep! Doesn't matter how small she is, when its time he will be interested. Curling their lip helps them smell better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flehmen_response

It's called the Flehmen Response


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

All animals do this,goats looks so funny when they curl up that lip


----------



## Leah123 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ok! Lol!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## lazjfarm (Oct 3, 2016)

*Curled lip*

I might not spell it right but it's called flaymen,you see it a lot in cows. It's there way of identifying an odor they know and store ,some people say it helps them identify it quicker


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Horses do it too. It does look funny!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

It hasn't made our buck smell any better. He still stinks! onder:


----------

